# first design



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

my first design made on inkscape .
its not the best
thanks for making the tutorial hrawk
_Free to copy for non-commercial uses_

View attachment fish.pdf


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Man that's pretty rockin for a first attempt!


----------

